# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  Root Genius 1.8.7

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*  Root Genius 1.8.7       
يعتبر من أحسن برامج الروت     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم اناملك ياغالى

----------


## البوب شريف

_تسلم الايادى يا كبييييييييييييييييييييييييير_

----------


## kojyy

ايه الجمال ده يا بوب مشكور كبير

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salis210

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## alnfr

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------

